# Fresh Garden Tomato - De-lite-ful lunch



## oldcoot (Jul 29, 2003)

Coc turned me on to "Insalat Caprese", and I've become almost addicted to it.  But today I decided to try something different.

My tomato vines are producing at a rate I cannot begin to cope with, but that's oO.K.  So for llunch today, I went the simple route - to my delight!

Ingrdients: 

1  warm summer day
2  shady garden table
1 whole tomato - must be vine ripened!
1  sprig of basil
1 glass of your favorite white wine
1 salt shaker
1 napkin ( essential for juicy tomato
  chunk of your favorite chees and/or bread (opti9nal)

Place last four ingrediants on second ingredient during lunch period of 1st ingredient.

Then sit down and munch away, adding salt to the tomato to taste.  Nip a little basil, then tomato, then masybe a little wine, some cheese.......

Try it - I think you'll enjoy it as much as I did.  Sometimes the simple tings are the best!


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 29, 2003)

old coot - I'll be right over!!!!!!!  On the way I'm pretty sure I can pick up everyone - oh wait, carnivore will probably require too many pit stops!!!  :P


----------



## carnivore (Jul 29, 2003)

heavy drinking + hereditary small bladder = 1.3 "pit stops" per hour

...and you've always asked yourself what good math would do you later in life...


----------



## leigh (Jul 30, 2003)

Oh, YUM!!  Never mind the pit stops . . . we'll fly, we'll fly!!  C'mon, elf - you round up the salt shakers while I hunt down the cash bag for the pilot and Carnivore charters the plane!!  Of course, if the pilot has ANY taste whatsoever, he/she will be more than delighted to take his/her pay in tomatoes!!


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 30, 2003)

Ok, ok - geez, I'm so easily lead astray leigh!!! My salt shakers are packed and actually I think if we all planned to do old coot's aforementioned meal one night that would be one I would have time to "cook"! LOL 

My son is a wiz at math (now, that was a poor choice of words here    ) I'll be sure and tell him his future use for all that knowledge!


----------



## oldcoot (Jul 30, 2003)

What happened to you guys?  I waited.  Your loss!

This getting older stuff is a nuisance:  I halluniated all morning:  to me it looked like it was raining hard, with donner und blitzen, and "water, water everywhere..".  That, of course, could not be true, for it never rains in July in Southern California.

Fortunately, the hallucination ended about 11:30. just in time for me to set the table for my llunch, after getting the fresh loaf out of the oven.

See what you missed?


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 30, 2003)

*my favorite!.. but even better..*

Hi all,

First post as I am new to these fourms.

Had to reply to this as you precisly described one of my favorite August pleasures.

I have only to add one thing...   http://www.eco-natural.com/greysalt/fleurdesel2.html

I ask you to do a side by side taste comparasion of nasty old mortons table salt with Fleur de Sel - you'll be amazed.

Looking forward to furture posts!


----------



## oldcoot (Jul 30, 2003)

We've been through this salt thing before.  If folks wish to derive pleasure from imagining they can detect a difference in the flavor of various forms of Sodium Chloride, hexck - enjoy.

Actualy, yesterday I used gorse Kosher sslt (doesn't get much purere than that), and "nasty" Morton's today.  In both instances, the result was delicious - which was the whole point, y'know?


----------



## oldcoot (Jul 30, 2003)

xxx


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 31, 2003)

I know I'm one of those weird ones oldcoot - those unrefined salts just taste different to me and kosher salt has a much better flavor than Morton's.  I know, I know, maybe it's a "texture" thing but I am going to scour for some of the salt our guest suggested.  Might even have to carry it in my shop!!

Thanks for the info guest - I sure hope you sign up to become a member - that way you can have a name and we'll know who we are talking to.  You will also be able to have an edit feature on your posts and you can send and receive Private Messages.

Glad you stopped by - please come back.  And when I find that salt I'll post my reply.


----------



## leigh (Jul 31, 2003)

Elf, what a great idea!!  Since your coattails seem to be the "right out straight"est at present, I vote for you choosing the dinner date.  I'm with you and Guest on the salt issue.  I think Morton's is truly nasty stuff, all brine and no flavor.

btw, have I missed something here, as in, "my salt shakers are all packed"? Are you moving or are you still not completely unpacked from your last move?   I know a _lot_ about that one - I'll be lucky to live long enough to deal with all my boxes!!   Sheesh. :roll: 

oldcoot, about that mouth-watering, tantalizing picture you posted: are you not aware that cruel and unusual punishment is unconstitutional?

Guest, welcome!  I also hope you come back soon and that you'll register.  Thanks for the great link - I've put it in my Ingredients folder.


----------



## oldcoot (Aug 1, 2003)

Is there any inconsistency in the thinking of folks who demand almost chemically pure water to drink ("ugh- tap water contains all sorts of impurities") while insisting that highly contaminated "sea salt" is better than the pure stuff?

I find it hilarious!

In looking ast the waters off the coast here, I have not the slightest doubt that unrefined salt from it would taste different!   Hey - enjoy!!


----------



## Coco (Aug 2, 2003)

Glad you got me thinking about Insalata Caprese again, Oldcoot! I haven't had it in a while.

Speaking of culinary summer pleasures, I have just returned from a vacation at a seaside cabin in Sechelt, on a small island about an hour away from Vancouver. The view from our private beach was incredible, we watched the cruise ships sail by every night, and also enjoyed the sights of eagles, cranes, sea otters, and seals. My favorite meal that we had was grilled wild sockeye salmon, (with sea salt of course, ) eaten while facing the Georgia Strait, YUM! I would highly recommend; fish tastes better when eaten sitting by the sea.


----------

